# Watter dispenser in dubai



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

hello, i bought a used water dispenser that came with oasis water bottles.
but i just find out that their water is not mineral water, but purified water,
so i need your input, what water do you get? is the mineral better?
i am seriously considering switching to another provider, if i find one: if i pay for water, might as well be for mineral one.

thank you


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly, I doubt you find a real mineral water in here.

I will suggest some local brand where they are saying that the use mineral water.
Masafi (underground water), Alain (underground water), Dibba (not mentioned), Emirates (Alweria'a spring), Gulfa (underground water). Arwa (not sure)

As a bottled water I will go for emirates because I'm sure that Alweria'a spring still alive & active, but It dosen't make any difference for me (it's processed)
Anyway, you can find masafi & alain in 20L can in co-ops usually.
I will go for Alain (my view).


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

remaaz said:


> Honestly, I doubt you find a real mineral water in here.
> 
> I will suggest some local brand where they are saying that the use mineral water.
> Masafi (underground water), Alain (underground water), Dibba (not mentioned), Emirates (Alweria'a spring), Gulfa (underground water). Arwa (not sure)
> ...


Thank you, i will see if they deliver. this is why i love this forum, there is always someone that can help you


----------

